# 75-gallon betta sorority: rescape



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've had my huge NPT sorority for perhaps six months now, and because I'm relatively new to the hobby, I was unaware of how some of the plants would turn out under nice T5 HO lights.

Suffice to say that some plants that are heartily recommended for betta tanks--such as watersprite--are utterly awful for a more high-tech tank. Putting watersprite in this tank was like intentionally planting an herb garden with dandelion. It took over like a weed in no time, and though I took out all I could, I wonder if I will ever be completely rid of it.

With the size of this tank, and the concomitant size of some of the plants I chose, I realized early on that one thing the bettas really loved was the large sword plants. My girls love to lie vertically along the leaves of the biggest swords, toward the top, hiding from the others: This is considered a coveted spot, well worth guarding.

With that in mind, I took out most of the "weedy" plants and put in more swords along the back wall, as well as a nice foreground plant that will need to fill in. The girls seem very happy even now, and I am hoping that as the plants fill in, they will provide a nice refuge for many of the girls.

These pictures are of the tank newly rescaped and filled, so they are a bit cloudy. I put an overall picture first, and then pictures of each "quarter" of the tank, so it could be seen in more detail.

I am pleased with it so far and hope it will grow in well!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Its pretty! LoL water sprite with enough light does grow like mad!!!! Which is why I had soo much before!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

very pretty tank,and the girls are lovely too.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------

